# This is what happens when you let random people conduct an orchestra



## Lunasong

http://www.beautyexists.net/humor/this-is-what-happens-when-you-let-random-people-lead-an-orchestra/










*Improv Everywhere* stages pranks for one simple reason: to make people happy. The New York City-based prank collective dedicated itself to causing scenes of chaos and joy in public places. Since its creation in 2001, Improv Everywhere has executed 100 missions involving tens of thousands of undercover agents.

Their latest mission - *"Conduct Us"* - happened this week - they give random New Yorkers the rare opportunity to lead a Carnegie Hall orchestra. The orchestra, in collaboration with *Carnegie Hall* and *Ensemble ACJW*, was put in the middle of NYC with an empty podium in front of the musicians with a simple sign that said "Conduct Us." The world-class orchestra would then respond accordingly to any random New Yorker that accepted the challenge.










This little girl pictured above was the first person to step up. Her father was actually playing in the orchestra, and her mother encouraged her go up to the podium. She placed a coloring book on the music stand and then started conducting.

A crowd gathered very quickly, and many stayed for the hour-long performance session. There was never a formal line to participate, or any explanation as to what was happening - people had to figure it out themselves! However, people still politely waited their turn behind others who had been there longer.










The orchestra took a break after about an hour of playing, and the podium was removed and the crowd dispersed. The project was staged a second time after the hour-long break for the same amount of time. Between the two sessions, it is estimated that there were approximately 30 conductors throughout the afternoon!


----------



## moody

I've been to a few concerts apparently conducted by random people---some more random than others.


----------



## Cavaradossi

I used to play for summer a community band that did weekly concerts in the park. A feature of every concert was a random drawing where interested audience members could put their names in a hat for a chance to conduct a piece during the concert. Interestingly, we never even got close to the train wreck that you would expect to occur sooner or later.


----------



## Vaneyes

Chaos, that's what!

View attachment 25940


----------



## GraemeG

We do this annually in our Kids Proms concerts. The piece is usually a march or similar: code of William Tell overture was last May's piece - and four or five kids get to have a go conducting, after a ten second lesson on tempo, volume, etc. If the kids are totally chaotic then we just play, but we do try to follow them as much as possible. It's always a joyous moment.
GG


----------

